# smooth face



## luckeyli (Aug 1, 2012)

I just got a cockapoo a few weeks ago and am not too familiar with the breed. He is an F2 Cockapoo but he has a "smooth" nose and doesn't look like other cockapoos i have seen. Is this normal? (see photo)


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

In an f2 litter there is almost always one puppy that will be a cocker throwback and that pup should stand out from the rest from 4-5 weeks old onwards,sometimes a little later.Did the breeder tell you this?It could be that this is her first f2 litter and she maby didnt know. xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He looks lovely with his smooth nose, will be interesting to see his coat develop x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Our boy Dudley's coat was quite smooth when we got him, the hair on his back was fairly thick with just a very slight wave in it - the only sign of the coat to come, he's a lovely shaggy boy now and we like him like it and are actually hoping he doesn't go too curly but know he may develop more curl when his full adult coat comes in (he's 6 months this weekend).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He looks fuzzy, I think he might develop a longer coat as he grows. Will be interesting to watch. Lola is smooth coated and she is f1. They are cross breeds so you never really know what you are getting with a litter. It's the joy of having a cross breed. I have seen some smooth faced cockapoos develop beards around a year old.. It's a wait and see game. He looks SOO lovely! A lot of owners choose to shave the faces to have them smooth like this too... So you might have best of both worlds like myself...


----------



## luckeyli (Aug 1, 2012)

i am not too familiar with the breed at all. He is so cute and snuggly that we love him any way he is. It will be interesting to see how he turns out looking. I was just looking at other cockapoo pictures online and they all seemed to have longer hair on their noses.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Of course with a crossbreed you never know quite what you are getting, I think that's one of the charms of cockapoos! One thing they all have in common is their lovely natures. He does have quite a long nose and is so cute!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He definitely looks like a normal cockapoo to me...and a very cute one too! As others have said, the coat can vary a lot, so all very normal. Would love to see some more pics! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep all cockapoos are normal cockapoos... Whatever normal means


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Yep all cockapoos are normal cockapoos... Whatever normal means


Yes you're right Ruth. Actually normal wasn't the right word as there is no normal! Biscuit is certainly an unusual looking poo.....a dwarfie-poo!....and I've had my fair share of people commenting on it or asking me what he is. In fact, my son was asked this evening if he was a Westie lol! (not for the first time either). They are all gorgeous though however they look! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

A westie???... Was that person insane... Biscuit is much more beautifuller than a westie 

I love this mix though cos they are all so different but they have the same intense look on their wee faces.. Like human faces! Great doggies..

People think all sorts of things about Lola's parentage.. It just makes me laugh sometimes. As she favours her mum (cocker) with the flat coat I have had people ask me am I starving her as they think she is awfully small for a cocker and that there is no way her dad was a poodle... They think they know it all. Hilarious! Lola has her dads little skinny poodle face and her mums coat.


----------

